# Resources on Preaching OT Text?



## thistle93 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi! Can someone please recommend some hermeneutic books that have been most helpful to them in preaching OT text. Thank you! 




For His Glory-
Matthew Wilson


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 4, 2013)

This is worth reading: Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Preaching Christ from the Old Testament: A Contemporary Hermeneutical Method (Paperback) Greidanus, Sidney 9780802844491


----------



## iainduguid (Feb 4, 2013)

Greidanus has also been putting his methodology into practice in his volumes _Preaching Christ from Genesis_, _Preaching Christ from Ecclesiastes_ and _Preaching Christ from Daniel_. These are all far more useful to preachers than many conventional commentaries.

I'd also add Dale Ralph Davis _The word became fresh_ for preaching OT narratives, and Graeme Goldsworthy _Preaching the Whole Bible as Christian Scripture_.

Although he is not a believer, I have benefited enormously from Jan Fokkelmann, _Reading Biblical Narratives_ and _Reading Biblical Poetry_, along with other works of literary analysis. 

Saving the best for last, Ed Clowney, _Preaching Christ from All the Scriptures_


----------

